# My case so far



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Ok so heres my little project so far..

Standard packard bell case which looked simalar to this :


http://www.maplesys.com/eshot/images/id_imedia.jpg


First thing i done was add a simple multicolour LED fan which soon became dull so i binned it lol.

I then Decided to go buy a Blue/Red Neon light and an ultra-violet neon light, along with a coolermaster Musketeer 2 controler.

Then last night i found a LED PSU for pretty cheap (MAGNA 500W), Ive heard all the stuff about buying a quality PSU ( i have an antec 500w for backups ) but this one seems to be doing fine.

Anyway, heres a pic i took last night after i fitted the PSU ( Which was hard because it was for a ATX case )

http://img57.imageshack.us/img57/5610/imag0500bj4.jpg


I then Decided that the sticker was in the way, so i took the PSU out and turned it around so the sticker lies at the back.

Ive got some vids on youtube of how it looks ( you get a brief idea )

Coolermaster Musketeer
http://youtube.com/watch?v=MlecyXjfmm0

Just a video lol
http://youtube.com/watch?v=kJirc64RzI8

PSU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3-dLTz7xwc


anyway i kind of wrote this quick so its probably aload of crap.I also know somethings are looking abit sloppy in the case . Id love to upgrade the hardware and ill just build a full computer when i leave school and get a job 


My plans are:

Get a 60mm LED fan for the CPU
Buy some Rounded UV reactive HDD cables
Cable sleeve the wires with UV reactive 
Bump up the Geforce 3 to something abit higher to a 9600XT.



I know the PC is old, but it does the job, it plays the games i want it to play, it runs msn, Firefox, music etc fine 


if i get anything new ill update it.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

looks cool to me :grin:


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

yay someone likes it :grin: 

I ordered 2 20cm Blue LED Cathode lights last night, i decided the Blue/Red was too bright ( the Red was ) so im going all blue 


Also going to get my UV Reactive Cables/cable ties too and do some cleaning up on the wires.


Just a shame i cant get the 'packard bell' off from the front as it seems to be painted on


----------



## agentRed (Nov 7, 2006)

Go to your local hardware shop / home improvement place and pick up some "PVC Cleaner". Here in America it comes in a yellow can but I don't know what it would look like over there. Anyway, open it up before you buy it, if you can, and look at it. It should be a totally clear liquid and should look and have the same viscosity as water. You'll be tempted to sniff it, but don't, you'll regret it .

It may also be called PVC Primer, but nonetheless it should be in the pipe section. It's for cleaning and abrasing PVC pipe prior to gluing fittings and the like. Get some masking tape and mask the outside around the "Packard Bell" and then take an ordinary dish towel or paper towel and dip it in the stuff and smear it on the "Packard Bell" and it should come right off.

This stuff will eat clothing and corrode metal and melt plastic if not removed immediately after use, so be careful with it. I've never used a more powerful cleaner than this stuff though, it should work great!


----------

